# KINGPIN 6.2 & 6.3



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Yes, brand new Kingpins 6.2 & 6.3 for sale at Ten Mile Creek Kayaks $700.00 out the door. One of the best play boats made, has fin option for surfing in the ocean. Call or stop by they will not last long.....

970-668-9294

TMCK


----------

